# Pentax K-3 HDR-raw files



## Hoggy (Oct 14, 2015)

For those in the know, might LR ever be able to support the Pentax K-3 HDR-raw DNG files?  Like allowing the extension of the sliders as if it was a LR-generated HDR?

A while ago (I think when LR6.0 came out), I remember seeing something from Adobe stating that they were looking into them, but there still isn't support yet.  I just tried it and it seems to only use 1 of the exposures.  Also, when 'converting' to DNG (for better compression than it's native DNG and maybe tiling), it seems to strip out 2 of the exposures, judging by the resulting file sizes.  Maybe at least _that_ will be fixed???


Thanks.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 14, 2015)

I haven't heard anything about it Hoggy.  Your best bet is to post it on the Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum and get lots of other Pentax users to vote on it.


----------

